

Ask HN: Contextual ads for web-apps like todo-lists or mail? - mannicken

Hi again,<p>I'm creating a webapp that will deal with user-generated data in a one-to-one interaction behind a login and a password. I'm creating something that can go into a niche of todo-lists.<p>I don't think charging people is a good idea but ads should be pretty non-intrusive.<p>Is this ethical (granted I explicitly say what I do)? From what I know, GMail parses my private data for ad purposes.<p>Can the "default ad-network" -- AdSense do this automatically? From what I understand, it crawls webpages very very rarely and even authorizing it to access protected pages isn't going to speed up the process.<p>Is there any other solution for fast, document-based advertisiment?
======
mahmud
We do that, and June 1st is our release date :-) you really should leave an
email address in your profile.

